# Christmas quotes



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

Garrison Keillor
A lovely thing about Christmas is that it's compulsory, like a thunderstorm, and we all go through it together.

Helen Steiner Rice
Bless us Lord, this Christmas, with quietness of mind; Teach us to be patient and always to be kind.

From:  Christmas Poems and Quotes

Agnes M. Pharo
What is Christmas? It is tenderness for the past, courage for the present, hope for the future. It is a fervent wish that every cup may overflow with blessings rich and eternal, and that every path may lead to peace.

W. C. Jones
The joy of brightening other lives, bearing each others' burdens, easing other's loads and supplanting empty hearts and lives with generous gifts becomes for us the magic of Christmas.

From:
http://www.worldofchristmas.net/christmas-quotes.html


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice Jazzey


----------



## amastie (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful Jazzey :flowers:  :hug:  :airkiss:
amastie


----------

